# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  My hairtransplant experience

## mindvibe

I am a 30 year old female from South Florida.

Yesterday, I got my first and hopefully only hair transplant at Dr. Charle's Boca Raton office.   I was apprehensive about getting the procedure, but I've tried a countless amount of things in the past to remedy my  thinning hair and sporadic hair loss. I just couldn't take it anymore. Everyday was a struggle to be do something with my hair to cover up the thinning area. I decided to go in for a consulation and see what my options were.

After speaking to the very informatative patient advisor and the doctor, I quickly made my decision. Since this was effecing my life on a daily basis, I knew I wanted to change this. ...So I went in yesterday and had the procedure done. It was actually very simple and there was such minor pain.  The office staff and the medical staff treated me very nice and they were a pleasant group of people to be around. I didn't feel embarrassed as I thought I would because most women are afraid to talk about subjects like this.  The medical staff who were treating me were so friendly and made me feel extremely comfortable. It was like we were old friends.  

When I came in the office, the dr. explained everything to me and gave me a few sedatives and an antibiotic and about 20 minutes later the sedatives kicked in and I was totally relaxed.  The only pain I really had was when the dr. was numbing the back of my head and the top of my head, where the grafts were to be inserted. It did hurt for a few minutes, but nothing unbearable.  I was told it was like a shot of novocaine when you go to the dentist and this was exactly the case, exact I got a few more shots because it covered a wider area. The pain quickly subsided and I soon was so relaxed that I fell asleep. I woke about 2 hours later and had an awesome lunch and I was so surprised how good it was. Definitely wasn't hospital food.  After lunch, my surgery continued and I was pretty much awake for the rest of the procedure.  I spoke with the nurses while they were injecting my grafts into my head. I, still felt no pain at this time. Another 2 hours of so, and it was all over. The dr. spoke to me afterwards and gave me detailed instructions on what to do that night and for the upcoming week.  I had some pain last night and a tightness in my head, but I thought it would have been much worse.  Now I have lots of red bumps and soreness in front of my head.  I guess it can take a couple of days to go away. I can expect to see the first results within 3-6 months. I'm hoping I get a lot of hair with minimal shock.

----------


## J_B_Davis

Congratulations on your surgery with Dr. Charles. I bet you're going to have a great end result. Ive seen Dr. Charles spend a lot of time on this forum and what I like most about what I see about him is that he just comes here and answers questions without ever trying to sell himself, which speaks volumes about his intentions. I really appreciate al the time he takes helping us here and I think you made a great choice!!! Please keep us posted.

----------


## Punanamous

How much was the procedure and how many grafts?  

thanks

----------


## saniaa83

congraulations ..tell how many grafts??how long the toatal procedure?

----------


## angelina22

You had shared an good information about hair transplantation that is good about it.

----------

